# An Alcoholic Lemonade......



## [email protected] (13/6/11)

hey all! 

was just wondering if anyone had tried making an alcoholic lemonade? if so, how did it go?

and how could it be done?


----------



## keifer33 (13/6/11)

This has come up a few times maybe check out this thread - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...p?showtopic=203


----------



## drfad (13/6/11)

beerbelly84 said:


> hey all!
> 
> was just wondering if anyone had tried making an alcoholic lemonade? if so, how did it go?
> 
> and how could it be done?




I made one a couple of months ago:

zest and pulp from 15 large lemons boiled with 2kg raw sugar,1 lime and 40g ginger
Added 500g lactose. Started with US05 but Kit yeast starter pitched after 5 days as ferment hadn't started. 
OG 1044, FG 1008 giving about 5.2%
Turned out a bit winey but quite refreshing.

Not sure what I'd do differently.


----------



## [email protected] (13/6/11)

thats pretty much axactly what i was looking for! thanks drfad!


----------



## athomas550 (13/6/11)

beerbelly84 said:


> thats pretty much axactly what i was looking for! thanks drfad!



Hi,

Read your thread about a refreshing lemon drink! This is an Italian aperitif, called 'Limoncello', have with your meal or as a refresher, very, very cold (from the freezer), not a cordial for the young ones. The recipe I have enjoyed follows. (A shortage of OP. clear spirit, so I substituted 'Absolut Vodka' - works just as well!)

Limoncello

Makes about 2 quarts

* Lemons --15
* Vodka, 100-proof -- 2 (750-ml) bottles
* Sugar -- 4 cups
* Water -- 5 cups

Method

1. Scrub the lemons with soap and a vegetable brush to remove any wax or pesticides. Remove the peels from the 
lemons using a vegetable peeler. Take care not to include any of the bitter white pith.
2. Place the lemon peels in a large (1-gallon) bottle or jar. Pour the first bottle of vodka over the lemon peels and seal 
tightly. Set the bottle in a cool, dark place and steep for 30-40 days, shaking every day or so.
3. Mix the sugar and water in a large saucepan and bring to a boil. Let boil until the syrup begins to thicken, from 5-10 
minutes. Remove from heat and set aside to cool completely.
4. Pour the sugar syrup and the second bottle of vodka into the bottle with the lemon zest mixture. Mix well and set 
aside for another 30-40 days.
5. Strain the peels from the liqueur and discard. Pour the limoncello into decorative bottles and in the refrigerator or 
freezer. Serve on a hot summer day over crushed ice.

I did not adhere strictly to the last 30 - 40 days, had to taste and developed a big thirst!

athomas550


----------



## KudaPucat (14/6/11)

athomas550 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Read your thread about a refreshing lemon drink! This is an Italian aperitif, called 'Limoncello', have with your meal or as a refresher, very, very cold (from the freezer), not a cordial for the young ones. The recipe I have enjoyed follows. (A shortage of OP. clear spirit, so I substituted 'Absolut Vodka' - works just as well!)
> 
> ...



I've done the above before. Whilst it works with Vodka, I've found that a grain vodka is best, like a Polish one. It tends to have a cleaner taste, and a better finish for the lemon.

Yes... Definitely not a cordial for the youngsters.


----------



## [email protected] (14/6/11)

sounds like one for the mrs though! -winks- :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## kelbygreen (14/6/11)

that sounds potent lol wouldnt take many of them to set you on your ass


----------



## amiddler (14/6/11)

athomas550, do you add the lemon juice anywhere in the process or are you just after the lemon peal?


----------



## athomas550 (14/6/11)

Drew said:


> athomas550, do you add the lemon juice anywhere in the process or are you just after the lemon peal?



Hi, 

No, keep the lemon juice for other stuff, not for this gear, just the peel!

Mm...., there is this problem of finding GOOD clear goodies, that is why I settled for 'Absolut'. (Had to try a few different drops before I settled on this one to use)

athomas550


----------



## IainMcLean (14/6/11)

I'd be sure to use lactose.
I did a batch last year with regular sugar.
Turned out lemonade-y enough and carbonated fine.
Need to make sure you have yeast nutrient....
... but the sugars all fermenting left it really tart. Definitely need those unfermentables in there.

Don't forget to label the bottles too... it looks like pale ale in the bottle when you've had a few ;-)
Learned a lesson the hard way with that one.


----------



## Tanga (17/6/11)

The alcoholic lemonade / ginger beer / anything else is damn good. I used dextrose, a little lemon juice, and water, and a plain flavoured wine yeast. I can't remember the exact details but I've got them here somewhere. It ended up 6% or so. Maybe a 1118? sorry - can't remember. Mix it with the barley and lemon cottees cordial. Damn good!

I get what you mean by nutrients, but it seems a little lemon juice (about a tablespoon / 2-3 L is plenty) prevents those nasty tastes and leaves it tasting pretty neutral so you can add whatever cordial you like for taste (personal favs = that 600mL bottle of ginger refresher and Cottees lemon and barley).


----------

